# Reel mowing on a hill?



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Still trying to do as much research before I plunk down for a reel mower.

My yard has several hills throughout the property. Would a hill with this kind of incline be a problem for any reel mower?


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Hard to tell how steep that is. There's a few little hills on my property and the steeper ones are a pain to mow. The mower roller just spins and if I try to give it a push it lifts the roller off the ground and loses more traction.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have to get a head start to get up my side hill. The sideways cut slides a little but low throttle helps a lot.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I manage small, somewhat steep, hills like that all the time with my Jacobsen. Starting from a dead-stop might require a little shove uphill.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Bermuda_Triangle any of the greens mowers or mowers with rear drum drives would be tough. You would most likely experience some spinning.

A homeowner reel like the CalTrimmer, McLane, or TruCut would most likely work just fine.


----------



## Millennial Mower (Mar 23, 2020)

I have a hill very similar, if note worse than this. I have a Cali Trimmer, Tru-Cut, & a Swardman. They all handle it just fine. You mine have some slipping on anything but the TC, but its not bad at all. The Swardman is my favorite btw 

Check us out on Facebook - Swardman Fans


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

My Swardmand Electra does not like slopes like that. The steel drum slides downhill. I certainly cannot mow up such a hill. I cut my small slopes with a Ego 21", but they're in less visible areas than yours.

I'd think the TruCut would handle that best. Another option is the Hudson Star manual reel.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

I would say def do not get a swardman with that hill.. love my swardman but it spins bad on my lawn which has a very slight slope. Not sure of the other brands.


----------



## Benwag (May 28, 2020)

The golf course my brother works at has a green with steep surrounds that they now with a walk behind greens mower. They have a designated mower for that section which they put sandpaper on the rear drum so it doesn't slide


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> Still trying to do as much research before I plunk down for a reel mower.
> 
> My yard has several hills throughout the property. Would a hill with this kind of incline be a problem for any reel mower?


I am up in Cumming and have two sections of my yard that I believe are more steep then that. Jacobsen does just fine. However it needs to #1 be dry so no cutting in the am if there is any dew left and #2 cant scalp easily, if i am a day or two of cutting behind and its grown more then normal it might be a chore. Another hill that has a 22* slope it cannot handle unless i do it sideways and even then its a pain which is why i no long cut that with the greensmower. H


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

How does the Cal Trimmer handle slopes?


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

I run a Toro Flex 21 up a decent slope that goes up to my driveway/front door. It's doable, just have to get creative.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

I often have trouble with my McLanes when I start off uphill as well. I've found that the drive wheel adjustment has a lot to do with the McLane's ability to climb hills. This adjustment has been a source of grief to me. The set screw (aka Allen) seems to be very difficult to get tight enough (it's working against a substantial spring) to keep the position that I set.


----------

